# C&C3 Tiberium Wars = AKtivierung nicht möglich?



## GxGamer (15. November 2013)

*C&C3 Tiberium Wars = AKtivierung nicht möglich?*

Joho Leutz,

ich hab schon alle möglichen Problemlösungen durch, der Support antwortet auch nicht mehr und via Google erreich ich auch nix.

Aber von Anfang an:
Anfang November (05.11) kaufte ich im Online-Store von Origin mal eben C&C3 Tiberium Wars. Nix dabei gedacht, funktionierte alles wunderbar, wie auch mit Steam.
Nun habe ich also C&C3 in meiner Origin Bibliothek. Folgendes Problem gab es gratis dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Woche lang hab ich mit dem Support herumgeschrieben, die wollten Screenshots und DxDiag - haben sie bekommen und seitdem keine Antwort mehr von denen.
In den offiziellen Foren existieren 2 Threads zu dem Thema (seit März 2013) - ohne Lösung oder Antwort.

Ich habe via Google selbst das ein oder andere Ergebnis gefunden - nur hilft nix dabei.
Manche schreiben von einem zu langem Installationspfad, andere von Problemen mit Netgear-Routern. Dies scheint aber eher den Multiplayer zu betreffen als die Origin-Aktivierung.

Ich hab nun folgendes schon durch:
Antivirensoftware aus
Freigegeben in Firewall (Windows)
Router abgeklemmt (direkte Verbindung an Modem-Router)
Ports freigegeben, Port Forwarding,
mehrfach neu installiert, auch auf kürzeren Pfaden
Kompatibilitätsmodus, Administrator,

Es ist auch völlig wurscht was ich da eingebe - es kommt schlicht keine Verbindung.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für das Problem? Ich hab hier im Forum schon Threads gefunden, aber das schien nicht an der Aktivierung zu liegen. Und nach den Threads soll das Game auch unter Windows 7 64 bit laufen.

Grüße

Edit: Ich rofl mich weg. Das Problem gibts seit 2011 in sämtlichen Sprachen.
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7467005.page


----------



## Lelwani (15. November 2013)

*AW: C&C3 Tiberium Wars = AKtivierung nicht möglich?*

Ruf da einfach mal an dürfte ja der EA support sein hab ich auch schonma gemacht
EA Kundendienst - Support Hotlines - Spiele von EA

Das gute da können sie einfach nicht mehr nicht antworten und helfen tun sie dort eigentlich ganz gut.

is ja bei ner flat auch kostenlos die nr


----------

